# Freezing/Preserving Shad



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm usually able to catch a lot of shad this time of year. I always try freezing some to use later on when their harder to find. I mix them with water & pickling salt, let them soak then freeze the in zip lock bags. The problem is they get really mushy when I thaw them out to use again. Anyone have tips on preserving shad?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

You might try brining em before you freeze em. Also, if you have acess to a vacum sealer that will help alot.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I am brining them but i must be doing something wrong. I mix the salt with water and let them soak for a few hours. I drain the water off then freeze them. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I have heard that if you put cornmeal with them when you freeze them, they will not get mushy. However, I never tried it, just what I heard.

Professor Jones


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

add some molasses to your brine...just enough to color the water...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

We have tried the brine thing.....Vacuum sealing fresh (10 min. from water to freezer) has worked best for us.....We set up in advance and go for it..








Having a wife who throws a cast net better than most cajuns is a priceless asset...

I love her...catfish fear her......


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

This is what I know to do. 

Right after you catch them put them in a container with water and NON-iodinized salt. After they die bag and put them on ice. 
Then freeze them when you get home.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rog said:


> This is what I know to do.
> 
> Right after you catch them put them in a container with water and NON-iodinized salt. After they die bag and put them on ice.
> Then freeze them when you get home.


Yeah, try mixing up some water and pickiling salt and throw them in it when you catch them. Always keep them on ice, until you freeze. And freeze them in the salt water. The salt water keeps them from freezing as hard.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Having a wife who throws a cast net better than most cajuns is a priceless asset...

I love her...catfish fear her......









__________________

ChiefCharlie,

That is a priceless quotation! lol

I was proud that my wife could back a trailer better than most men.... This gives me another goal to shoot for!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> We have tried the brine thing.....Vacuum sealing fresh (10 min. from water to freezer) has worked best for us.....We set up in advance and go for it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I can almost guarantee she throws one better than I.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Try this

http://whiskerkitty.com/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=938604506&f=6226026821&m=1206098381

or this

http://whiskerkitty.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/6226026821/m/5426077615


----------



## albertking (Nov 2, 2005)

never tried the vacum seal thing but it sounds like the best way to go ... when i used pickling salt, i put it on the shad dry ... it removes most of the moisture so if you mix it with water it defeats the purpose ... after freeezing the shad are kinda like freeze dried, they are tough & stay on the hook well


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I think the key reason for pickling/brining shad is to keep them from freezing completely solid. Shad have a very fragile structure to begin with and freezing solid/thawing just breaks down the tissue and they become mushy.


----------



## Dredger (Jun 16, 2005)

I freeze mine in fresh water like I do table shrimp. They do fine. where are you catching your shad, are they big or small?


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Like Palerider,freezing in saltwater may be the best way to go.If I freeze mullet,I use the saltwater method and they do OK.If the water is real salty,they will not freeze real solid but still will keep quite fresh.I tried freezing with plain freshwater and they tend to get real soft and come off the hook real easy.Chiefcharlie,is there anything the Lionness cain't do?Let me tell you folks,this woman is awesome,she can hang with the best of them!


----------

